# Mouseless?



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Who here can use there whole computer with using only the keypad of the computer? Tab/space/arrows ect.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah, kinda^^ most stuff (like this thread for example) i can reach without using my mouse


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 10, 2009)

feathery said:


> Who here can use there whole computer with using only the keypad of the computer? Tab/space/arrows ect.


Yes.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 10, 2009)

I can do most of it without a mouse... but why would I wanna?


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I can do most of it without a mouse... but why would I wanna?



Its faster.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 10, 2009)

feathery said:


> Its faster.



not always.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 10, 2009)

Not really, unless you're a god of the cmd.


----------



## Hir (Oct 10, 2009)

I could, and with relative ease, but why the fuck would I want to?


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Not really, unless you're a god of the cmd.



Well i got an old 1993 lap top with win95 installed on it, its got no mouse so all commands must be done in key format. Its fast but problem is to much buttons to know.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 10, 2009)

tab tab enter tab tab type type tab tab enter.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> tab tab enter tab tab type type tab tab enter.



Use them arrow keys !


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 10, 2009)

feathery said:


> Use them arrow keys !



Never.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Never.



Gives you a 120$ wireless HP brand mouse.


----------



## outward (Oct 10, 2009)

I try as much as I can to coordinate all of my computer actions with the keyboard, and I've even been able to program some hot keys in the past.

However, websites are simply too complicated these days to navigate with the tab key. : C


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 10, 2009)

I know how, but the only time I've ever had to was when customers' PCs wouldn't recognize a mouse.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

i am not using a mouse i am using a touch pad :V

I really want a tablet PC i would rather use a stylus the a mouse or keys any day


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 10, 2009)

feathery said:


> Gives you a 120$ wireless HP brand mouse.



$120?! What kind of functions does that kind of mouse do?? I bought one the other day for $60, and besides the basics right and left buttons, it has a battery light (so you know to change when the batteries get low), a search button, a back button and a forward button (for current tab/window), and on the bottom has an on/off switch (saves battery power) and a lever for setting the mouse wheel from free-roll to click-roll.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> $120?! What kind of functions does that kind of mouse do?? I bought one the other day for $60, and besides the basics right and left buttons, it has a battery light (so you know to change when the batteries get low), a search button, a back button and a forward button (for current tab/window), and on the bottom has an on/off switch (saves battery power) and a lever for setting the mouse wheel from free-roll to click-roll.



Umm, back forward left right click, wireless, can move like a wii mote and its shiny silver.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 10, 2009)

I can and do. Particularly, while in Linux, I use the command prompt a lot (actually, I do in Windows, too, especially when I'm troubleshooting - kill Explorer, use cmd.exe), and I tend to use keyboard shortcuts more often than I use the mouse, especially for things like cut/copy/paste, new tab (firefox/chrome), undo closed tab (firefox/chrome), navigation back/forward with ALT+Arrows (though my mouse has thumb buttons for this, making it actually faster to use those), navigation stop with Esc, reload with F5, Alt-tab (I almost never use the task bar), selecting blocks of text with SHIFT+Arrows/CTRL+SHIFT+Arrows/SHIFT-End/SHIFT-Home, task manager with CTRL+SHIFT+Esc (this shortcut works directly for Task Manager across all 2k-and-later versions of Windows, bypassing that stupid security window that pops up on the pro versions when using CTRL+ALT+Del), etc.

The mouse is an enhancing tool. It eases things like quickly picking hyperlinks on the internets, launching applications from the quick-launch, general navigation, etc. When coupled with keyboard shortcuts, it increases productivity if you don't rely on it for simple things.



> Umm, back forward left right click, wireless, can move like a wii mote and its shiny silver.


I didn't know HP was licensing Logitech's high-end stuff.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 11, 2009)

My ability to use the computer using only the keyboard ended with Windows XP.

Good portions of Vista have added a large number of tab stops where there were previously few. And the fact that tab doesn't scroll the window in half the control panels.

Ubuntu/Gnome's GUI is a joke in terms of mouse-less usability. Designers will commonly not define their tab stops at all. If they work at all, they are rarely in any useful order. Things that are highly disruptive (magnifier?) have key combinations that are not obvious and $deity help you if you accidentally trigger it. (Though I think they've removed that one in the latest version.) It's only saving grace is the fact that it takes about three clicks to get to bash, where you can do anything if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Shino (Oct 11, 2009)

The only time I use my mouse is for FPS gaming and for web browsing. (Waaay too many links to tab through.) Other than that, my keyboard sees most of the abuse.

The Winkey, run box and the command prompt are my best friends...

_(Shameless plug for Windows 7: They added a lot of new winkey combos too!)_


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 11, 2009)

I wanna get another tablet PC; Pen flicks are super useful.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2009)

Shino said:


> The only time I use my mouse is for FPS gaming and for web browsing. (Waaay too many links to tab through.) Other than that, my keyboard sees most of the abuse.
> 
> The Winkey, run box and the command prompt are my best friends...
> 
> _(Shameless plug for Windows 7: They added a lot of new winkey combos too!)_



i love the winkey^^ you can navigate to so many things with it and it has so many functions, its awesome! im pretty sure that i dont know everything it can do X3


----------



## Dutch-hawk (Oct 14, 2009)

I can use most of my mac by keyboard... The only software I can use without touching the mouse is Avid Media Composer...


----------



## FaSMaN (Oct 14, 2009)

I can do just about everything on my computer using my keyboard and worst case I can command prompt for everything els, alternatively I can write a small script(depends on what I have at hand though) to just move the mouse cursor with the arrow keys and click at will, its not impossible but surely a pain the the rear to do so.


----------

